# Travel the world...where have you been?



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Just curious about where everyone has been in their lives. After all, we can't stay within the ocnfines of our countries boarders forever. 

In my "short" 21 years I've been to;
New Orleans just recently
West Caribbean cruise that sailed out of New Orleans
New York about 2x or 3x visiting family
Hawaii when I was like 8 or 9 y/o
Florida to Walt Disney World at 7 y/o, what kid hasn't gone to see Mickey Mouse?  
Quebec City on a school trip for my compulsory french class  
China my first trip out of the country when I was 4 y/o after my father passed away so you can imagine, I don't remember much

Not an extensive list but I hope to add more to it within the next 5 years after I finish school starting with Europe, Japan, then Australia.
Next month, I may be going to Detriot. Some friends down there are celebrating their youngest daughter's graduation in June. No baked goodies for them on that trip since I won't be allowed to bring food accross the boarder. No biggy.

So where has everyone else been?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Not much overseas traveling yet, but I still hope to see a few countries in the future. In the meantime I have been to Canada (Yukon territories, BC, Calgary) The Bahamas. In the states I have lived in Alaska, Maryland, Pennsylvania, New York, Vermont and Florida. I have been to California, New Jersey, Connecticut, Rhode Island, Virginia, West Virginia, Delaware, North and South Carolina, Georgia, Wisconsin, North and South Dakota, Montana, Wyoming, Washington state and Washington D.C., Illinois, Indiana, Ohio, New Hampshire....
Still more to go!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Ooooh! This is fun. I love to see where people have traveled. It gives some context to their perspectives.

Europe: France, Belgium, Germany, Austria, Sweden, Denmark, Italy (Does the old East Germany count?), Czechoslovakia. Drove through Luxembourg and Liechtenstein....

Britain: England, Scotland, Wales

Mediterranean: Greece, Turkey

U.S.: Born in Illinois, live in Wisconsin; visited the "Bicentennial" places plus NYC and environs; Florida; L.A; Maine, Massachusetts and New Hampshire in New England.

This summer: Alaska! :bounce: Someday: Hawaii, Polynesia, Australia, New Zealand


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm on the fly--we're leaving for DC tomorrow and I need to think about packing!  So here's mine in a jumble:

U.S.: California (naturally), Washington, Oregon, Nevada, Arizona, New Mexico, Hawaii, Illinois, Virginia, Florida, New York, Mass, Vermont, D.C. North Carolina, Maine.

Everywhere else: Canada, England, Scotland, Wales, Ireland, France, Italy, Switzerland, the Netherlands, Belgium, Greece, Singapore, Hong Kong, and Japan.

Am longing to go to New Zealand (having nothing to do with "Ring"  ).


----------



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

I love to get away,when I can!
So here goes:
France, Germany,Spain,Ireland (great place lovely people) Malta,Tunisia,Switzerland,Denmark, Lanzarote, Jersey, America (San Fransisco and California skiing at Lake Tahoe) Crete, Majorca and Minorca, Greece,and Portugal I think that's all, ooh so many happy memories  
I'm mad on horses and I would really love to go riding in Mexico don't ask why!
maybe next year :bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yikes--I forgot Switzerland and Canada!!!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Let's see. I have lived in Indiana, Pennsylvania, Vermont, NY (NYC), New Orleans, Chicago, Valdez Alaska, Atlanta, and Wisconsin. I have seen every state except Hawaii and have been through a majority of the Canadian Provinces. Internationally, I have been to Mexico (going back this Fall), Amsterdam, Berlin, and Sierra Leone, Africa.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Mezz., I'm going to Alaska this summer too!!!! How about that! You wouldn't be taking a cruise, would you?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

My sister from Anchorage is coming to visit next week and I hope to see her in Alaska in August myself! No cruise, land locked. I'll keep in touch if I go and perhaps we'll pass!


----------



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

I've lived in Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario and Quebec and have travelled through the other provinces, have lived in Boston and now Fort Lauderdale, travelled through most of the States (except Alaska and Hawaii). Internationally - have travelled through Mexico, Argentinia, Great Britian, France, Germany, Belguim, Holland, Spain, Italy, Greece, Turkey, Afganistan, East Pakistan (through the Khyber Pass), India, Sri Lanka, Malasia, Thailand, South Korea, Hong Kong and Japan.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Foreign: Germany, England, Holland, Canada (NE), Mexico

US: New York, Vermont, Maine, New Jersey, DC, Maryland,
Massachussetts, Delaware, Rhode Island, Pennsylvania, Virgini, West Virginia, Colorado, New Mexico, Arizona, California, Nevada, Oregon, Washington, Montana, Wyoming, Idaho, Wyoming, South Dakota, Nebraska, Texas, West Virginia, Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, Missouri, Kansas

Phil


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I've been across Canada twice the first time I was seven and my mom and I travelled to Montreal on Via Rail. 
The last time was for the Cheftalk reunion in Montreal in '02, we went by greyhound. If you don't ever do anything else, take a greyhound across Canada it's a great experience. As for out of country travel, I've been to Washington State, ( Linden & Blaine ).


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Here on the other side of the ocean, we have different priorities  

Europe: everywhere in Italy (of course!), France, Spain, Portugal, Great Britain and Ireland, Germany, Holland, Belgium, Switzerland, Austria, Denmark, Norway, Finland, Czechoslowakia (sp? I mean "Cecoslovacchia"  ), Hungary, Greece, Turkey. As for Russia, I've been only in St. Peterburg.

Africa: Morocco and Kenya.

Asia: India, Nepal, Indonesia (Bali, Sulawesi, Sumatra and Java), Singapore.

America: NY, California, Nevada, Arizona, Utah, Colorado. I've been also in Canada (Toronto, Montreal, Quebec, Labrador, Terranova and Nova Scotia)
Nothing more Southern, unfortunately  

Pongi


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Momoreg, yes! We are taking a land tour and then a cruise on the Coral Princess in July.

Don't tell me....!!! :bounce:


----------



## hedder (May 26, 2003)

England,Wales,Scotland,Ireland,Germany,Luxemburg,F rance,Beligum,Austria, Italy,Spain,Corfu,Santorini,Rhodes,Athens,Crotia,S witzerland,Liechtenstein,,,,,Czechoslovakia,Hollan d.

Illinois,California,Utah,Neveda,Colorado,New Mexico,Wyoming,Kansas,Texas,Missouri.

Currently living in Hawaii, Hope to get to New Zealand soon..


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Forgot the Netherlands... I have visited three times and have friends there. I also forgot the Bahamas, Puerto Rico, St. Maartens/St. Martin and St. Thomas USVI .

If you saw me anywhere else would you please remind me? I have a mind like a steel sieve these days it would seem.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Going to Vegas end of the month for the weekend...no gambling for me  

I also forgot to mention that I went to Hong Kong while I was in China back when it was still under British rule.


----------



## pepper-passion (Dec 31, 2003)

I was a real road warrior for 20+ years. I have been to about 35 states, and about 63 countries. This would include almost all of western Europe, Greece & Turkey, much of the middle East, about six countries in Africa, Australia & NZ.

I have also been to Pakistan, India & Nepal, and most of the countries and island nations stretching from Thailand to Korea. In the Americas I have been to Mexico, Costa Rica, Guatemala, Colombia, Ecuador, Brasil, Venezuela, Argentina, Peru, Chile, Paraguay.

This all ended a few years ago and I am now a humble woodworker and pepper merchant.

Regards, Bruce Morgan
www.pepper-passsion.com


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I spent 10 years in the merchant marine so I got to travel and got paid to do it :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

In Europe, all over Britain (well, I was born there) Norway, France, Germany, Austria, Italy, Holland, Belgium, Spain, Greece, Turkey.
In Africa, Ghana and Nigeria on the west coast.
In the Middle East, Israel and Egypt.
In South America, Argentina, Colombia, Panama (is that South or central America?) 
All over the Carribean
Mexico
Canada - Quebec, Montreal, St John (New Brunswick), BC
In the US, Too numerous to mention
In China, Hong Kong and Shanghai
I've probably missed a couple but that's close enough.
The great thing about travel is the stories you get to tell for the rest of your life. 

Jock


----------

